# Turner Motorsport: Live Coverage from the 24h of Daytona (webcam, facebook, etc.)



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

Turner Motorsport is gearing up to enter the biggest race in company history and one of the biggest sportscar races in the World, the 24 Hours of Daytona. The Turner Motorsport Rolex GT M6 was loaded into the trailer last night and is on its way to Florida. Our two M3s are also on their way for the first race of the Continental Challenge Series season.

We are all pretty excited about the race and we wanted to find ways to keep everyone updated on the race since you can't all be there. We have worked on a few things so that you can keep up with us.

Live Webcam and Chatroom:
When the Live SPEED coverage is off the air, our webcam coverage will fire up. We have setup a USTREAM page where you can keep up with the race here: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/turner-motorsport-live. Along with the live feed is a chatroom. We will try to have a crew member at the race provide updates in the chatroom as time allows. Definitely check it out.

Facebook/Twitter:
If you are already a fan of TMS on facebook, you know we have been posting updates frequently about the progress of our M6 and the two M3s. This won't stop during the 24h. We will have regular updates and possibly pictures. If you aren't already a fan, add us here: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Turner...rt/56412968997 or follow us on twitter here: http://www.twitter.com/TMSRacingdotcom. Our twitter isn't fully setup but will be up and running within a day or two.

Finally, if you are at the race, make sure to stop by and say hi. It's going to be a fun week so stay tuned.


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey everyone, the webcam is up and running from the garage. Be sure to check it out. We are going to try and broadcast from pitlane tomorrow...technology depending.


----------

